# Last repot from Guam (for a while!)



## Night Moves (Oct 4, 2007)

<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Sorry for the missing "r" in report in the title, but for some weird reason, you can't edit the title. <P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Well it's been a while since I posted a report. Hadn't fished like a whole bunch and the fishing slowed compared to spring and early summer fishing. This will be the last report I post for a while seeing I am currently stationed at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Camp Buehring</st1:City>, <st1:country-region w:st="on">Kuwait</st1:country-region></st1lace> for the next 6+ months. <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">Got to get out the week before I left and myself and my buddy Randy took our kids to <st1:City w:st="on">Santa Rosa</st1:City> reef 30 miles south of <st1lace w:st="on">Guam</st1lace>. Trolling was slow due to the new moon and we only got 1 Wahoo, but the kids loved the bottom fishing.We caught a few sharks and an mix of Grouper, Snapper and Triggers. The bestcatch of the day was jigging up a 30 pound dogtooth tunaon the drop off. (90' to 1000' in a few hundred yards!) Jim T left me a butterfly jig and it worked like a charm. Good way to break in my new 20000 Stella!<P style="BACKGROUND: white"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">







<o></o>


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pictures, you be safe over there. Hurry home.

Jim

:usaflag


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Dang John was just wondering the other day why you havent posted in awhile. Be safe my man!!!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have missed your reports. I guess I am gonna miss more. *Best of everything.*


----------

